# Amp stays in protect mode



## durangoboy07 (Aug 26, 2010)

i have a infinity 1600a series amp powering my subs in my 2004 durango. it is stuck in protect mode and i have done all the basic trouble shoots on it. i have stripped it down to the remote, power, and ground. my ground is good and i read 12V+ off of both the power and the remote. i dont really wanna pay some one to look at it so any ideas at this point would be good, and when its in protect mood there are NO subs hooked to it so its not an ohm or impedience problem


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

did you unhook the power ground and remote to reset the amp? If not try that, otherwise your SOL.


----------



## durangoboy07 (Aug 26, 2010)

i have done that many of times but the part of this problem that is bugging me the most is that is worked fine for three years and all of a sudden it just stops working and i havent made a changes since i put the subs in except i added a .5F cap last summer.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Try your amp with someone elses power and ground and see if it works.

Or if possible, try your power with their ground and vice versa.


----------

